# Transporting Fancy Holiday Pastries..........



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Well tis the season of Bouche Noels, Croquebuche, fancy little frilly things.....
Assembly can be a pain for these at an offsite location, yet transporting is even scarier? How far do you guys go on these treats?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Get sturdy boxes, bubble wrap, and cross your fingers. Best bet make item a 
day in advance and let chill over night, use dowel sticks where necessary 
and drive slow. I have to transport a four tier wedding cake with candy 
ribbons into central park from Long Island. I will have no finger nails left I 
assure you!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Croquembuche I make no more than 2 hours before the party. Buche de noel, I stick the cardboard bottom to a bare sheetpan with tape. The appendage gets a wooden skewer. I do about 20 of them each Xmas, and so far no casualties. 

Last year I did a truffle croquembuche, but I assembled it at the party.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

French lesson of the day ;o)

Croquembouche


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Momoreg....what about the spun sugar and the snowmen and mushrooms? On the Yule LOG


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I do spun sugar on the "pyramid of profiteroles", but on the yule log, I send the decorations in a separate tin, or they may melt in the walk-in.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So the question is where do you spin the sugar? 
My decorations are marzipan and don't melt


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I do the spun sugar at the commisary, out of isomalt, and USUALLY it lasts until it's needed.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I use marzipan decorations, too, but we seem to have an unusually humid walk-in. The shrooms just don't last more than a few hours in there.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

And I should add that if the croquembouche will be sitting out for more than 4 hours, I have to fill the profiteroles with instant custard, just for safety's sake.


----------

